# Two 19 year old girls need permanent foster home



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

YOU ADOPT THESE KITTIES, AND WE PAY ALL THEIR VET BILLS!
Fi-Fi (black and white) & Roxanne (tortoiseshell) came all the way from Coventry to Essex on Sunday (25th Jan) as their elderly owner could no longer look after her two cats as she had gone to live in a care home. They are such lovely, adorable senior kitties. We are looking for a forever foster home for them. This is where they are loved and part of a family like a kitty who has been adopted, however,Goldie's will pay all their vet bills. This takes the pressure off potential adopters and makes it much easier to find a home for them.
Roxanne is so desperate for affection that she was head butting everything in sight at the cattery. She just wants to be loved! She is more independent then her sister, but likes to talk to you when she is not snoozing in her bed. Fi-Fi is very talkative and inquisitive. She likes to be apart of whatever is going on and is a lap cat. She is a very affectionate girlie who loves cuddles and strokes too. They are 19 years young.
Roxanne is in good overall health. Roxanne also has no teeth! Fi-Fi has had a dental while under our care and it has made her feel a lot better. She a very healthy girl, but does have an itchy eye sometimes but this is easily treated with eye drops, which Goldies will always cover the cost of.
Please consider giving these two girls a warm loving home for the rest of their lives. They are so deserving of a forever foster home.
YOU ADOPT THESE KITTIES, AND WE PAY ALL THEIR VET BILLS!

Fi-Fi (black and white) & Roxanne (tortoiseshell) came all the way from Coventry to Essex on Sunday (25th Jan) as their elderly owner could no longer look after her two cats as she had gone to live in a care home. They are such lovely, adorable senior kitties. We are looking for a forever foster home for them. This is where they are loved and part of a family like a kitty who has been adopted, however, Goldie's will pay all their vet bills. This takes the pressure off potential adopters and makes it much easier to find a home for them.

Roxanne is so desperate for affection that she was head butting everything in sight at the cattery. She just wants to be loved! She is more independent then her sister, but likes to talk to you when she is not snoozing in her bed. Fi-Fi is very talkative and inquisitive. She likes to be apart of whatever is going on and is a lap cat. She is a very affectionate girlie who loves cuddles and strokes too. They are 19 years young.

Roxanne is in good overall health. Roxanne also has no teeth! Fi-Fi has had a dental while under our care and it has made her feel a lot better. She a very healthy girl, but does have an itchy eye sometimes but this is easily treated with eye drops, which Goldies will always cover the cost of.

Please consider giving these two girls a warm loving home for the rest of their lives. They are so deserving of a forever foster home.
https://www.facebook.com/GoldiesCatRescue?fref=nf


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh My if I didn't already have the lads I would be offering! They sound like lovely ladies! x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> Oh My if I didn't already have the lads I would be offering! They sound like lovely ladies! x


I believe that one of the conditions of the permanent foster set up is that the fosterer must be able to use the rescue's nominated vet which is in Romford Essex


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh they sound lovely. I would love to have them but I just don't think Dorothy could cope. Martha nearly tipped her over the edge!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope they find a lovely home real soon bless them


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I can't help, sadly, but hope that you succeed in finding a home for them. They have obviously been much loved and will be desperately missing a proper home. I'm sure their owner would like to know that they are being cherished, too. Very best of luck


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Please share the post or FB page with anyone you might know in the area.
Goldies really do pick up all the bills.....so these cats could be ideal for someone who would love some companionship but not the burden of expense.


----------

